# Frankenstein and mad lab 2012



## Ampresearch (Jun 14, 2012)

This year we wanted to try out hand at added a new Lab scene to our halloween party and I thought I would share it here. My wife and I hand build most of the lab, Shes the artist and I do all the grunt work haha. Could be better for sure but ran out of time and over all We are quite happy with how it turned out. frank is made of clay mostly with a foam core. most walls and such are also sculpted foam Feel free to comment both good and bad. we are always up for new ideas. cant wait for halloween.


----------



## Ampresearch (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Total cool and such Great attention to detail!! Really like the "x-ray" of the skull!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I agree Detail all over the place! Love it!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Agree with the previous posts - great attention to detail and a very finished look.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Gosh this is good! Wow! I can't believe you guys made this lovely monster. I am very impressed. Nice work and you or your wife's sculpting ability is fantastic!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Sometimes the details are what brings it out! And let me tell you, you BROUGHT IT!! Fantastic job!


----------



## Ampresearch (Jun 14, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Gosh this is good! Wow! I can't believe you guys made this lovely monster. I am very impressed. Nice work and you or your wife's sculpting ability is fantastic!


Thanks, my wife is a real star of this show. She can work with just about any material so I just have to think of it and she makes it real.


----------



## Ampresearch (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks for all the nice comments


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm loving the Gothic windows in the sculpted wall. Very nice work!


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

Awesome! You should be so proud! I love the x-ray image and all of the green goop! Did you use paint?


----------



## Ampresearch (Jun 14, 2012)

Anda said:


> Awesome! You should be so proud! I love the x-ray image and all of the green goop! Did you use paint?


Thanks. Yes its just paint. We mixed in for black light point to ensure it gave a good glow. The room is lit by led stage lighting controlled by the computer to change colors through the night or can be switched to react to sound.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

wow! outstanding. love the details!!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That looks fantastic! Lots of interest in that scene. Good job!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

As a lab owner myself, nice job!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Great scene! Lots of detail to look at! You really captured that mad lab feeling!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow, loving it all! The whole scene is fantastic. I really love the monster and window.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Truly fantastic! Love all the little details!


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

TOTs are gonna love it - great job!


----------



## DirtyZ (Oct 12, 2012)

Love it. And not to be anal or anything, but the monster, created by Dr. Frankenstein, actually has no name.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

So cool! Better then my mad lab lol


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Outstanding...I also love the x-ray and the gothic window.


----------



## Mystic Manor (Apr 17, 2009)

Great job. Enjoyed the pictures


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

This is excellent, so much detail i didnt no where to look first


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Lots of detail packed in a small space. Nice!


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Wonderful work! Your layers really sell the scene!


----------



## Leeloo (Jul 29, 2013)

Amazing!!!


----------

